# Cabela's Whuppin' Stick for pike



## mrCROWLEY138 (Aug 1, 2007)

I just ordered a 6'6'' medium action Whuppin' Stick from Cabela's and I was wondering if anyone else has used these or similar rods for pike. I've heard nothing but good things about them, and my fishin' buddy always uses one. They seem quite versitile especially with a $19.99 price tag. Any first hand experience that you could share would be appreciated. Also I was wondering what the best inexpensive lines would be in the 20-30 lb line class (preferably not spider wire). Thanks in advance and best of luck now let's get rid of the darn ice here in the north!


----------



## canadian (Dec 20, 2006)

I use power pro on my pike rod but its a bit pricey.


----------



## One Way (Feb 11, 2008)

My son and I used Cabella's 6'6 med. action Whuppin Stick last year on a trip to Max Lake. Between the two of us we caught 5 master angler pike, the biggest being 46" (all master angler fish were caught on the portage lake, Logan Lake). I thought the rods were outstanding and had absolutely no complaints. I thought they were a great rod for the price. We used Cabela's brand of 50# braided line and were well pleased with it as well. Hope this helps!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

i use power pro but like before its expensive but it has not ever really let me down and have no complains about it ever. i also like to use 20lb fireline it has lived up to the performance of my power-pro line also.. IMO they are both great choices since i have vowed never to use mono in my life again!!!!!! 8)


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

I have used one and lovedd it. I also go with power pro in 30lb but agin it is expensive but worth the price i think.


----------



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a 6'6" heavy action guide series rod from gander mountain, and I use 20lb fireline and have no complaints. I prefer mono, but my reel on my mono pole got messed up and I have yet to buy a new one. The fireline casts decent enough for what I use it for, mostly medium sized creeks. I would compare the two to the cabelas rod and power pro.


----------



## finhooker (Mar 19, 2008)

I use 6' medium action with 20 ibs. braided line, it works beautifly, i'm sure yours is fine.


----------

